# still need help



## lynn100 (Nov 11, 2005)

I am still needing help on how to get my 1995 Altima to start. My security system is not working right and it will not let me start my car. What do I do to get it started. I have had this car for around 6 years and not had a problem with it. I tried reconnecting my battery and it still will not let me start the car. Does the keychain lock opener use a battery. Could this be why my security system will not shut off. Thanks again, Lynn


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

Do you have an aftermarket security system or did it come from the factory?


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

If it is an aftermarket alarm with a starter kill you need to find the box under the dash marked starter. It should have 2 wires on it, 1 yellow and 1 brown/yellow. Remove the box, cut the wires, and connect them together. this will eliminate the inoperable starter. If you have done this and the alarm will not turn off, remove the main control box for the alarm, should be a 4x6 box with 14 wires on it. This should fix the problem. I haven't done anything like that for several years, but I've done it several times in the past. Just make sure you only do it to your car, not someone else's... :cheers:


----------



## tscott84 (Dec 1, 2005)

*Alarm Problem/Car won't start*



WATSON1 said:


> If it is an aftermarket alarm with a starter kill you need to find the box under the dash marked starter. It should have 2 wires on it, 1 yellow and 1 brown/yellow. Remove the box, cut the wires, and connect them together. this will eliminate the inoperable starter. If you have done this and the alarm will not turn off, remove the main control box for the alarm, should be a 4x6 box with 14 wires on it. This should fix the problem. I haven't done anything like that for several years, but I've done it several times in the past. Just make sure you only do it to your car, not someone else's... :cheers:


I believe, I am currently experiencing the same problem. A couple of days ago 
I started to hear this clicking noise coming from my alarm system and I couldn't lock or unlock my car with my remote. Last night I tried to start up my car and it would't start. Not only would it not start but the lights in my car
wouldn't work or my power locks. 

I just put in a new battery about a couple of weeks ago and I'm not sure what to do. I'm probably going to send it to a nissan dealership but I was
hoping there is something I can do to fix it.

On my alarm remote it says Nissan on it so it might be a factory alarm system.


----------

